# Been prescribed pregablin



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

Hi I've been to a psychiatrist today as my symptoms of dp/dr have gotten unbearable and he has prescribed me pregablin. Has anyone had any experience with this medication? Thanks all!


----------



## Vincent (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes I have been on it for around 2 months, first few days I thought this was going to be a wonder drug.. I was prescribed it for GAD. Tolerance seems to build fast, am now prescribed 450mg a day. I feel less tense physically, and a little retarded, but it doesn't harm or improve DR (I have it chronically for 15 years..).


----------



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

Hi I've also been prescribed it for GAD although the only symptom I seem to have is dp/dr. I'm currently on 150mg a day and doubling it next week although its done nothing for my dp/dr so far. Really unsure if any medication is worth taking if it doesn't alter my dp/dr. Have you experienced any side effects? Thanks for reply!


----------



## Vincent (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes, the side affects seem to be a brain that is not quite as sharp as it was. Also I feel quite 'drugged', I think this is the only reason I feel a little bit more relaxed. Also, I found out they can give you a buzz at higher doses and have been making the mistake of saving them up and once a week having quite a few, and sometimes taking my 3 x 150mg at once.. A bit worrying really, but that's just me.


----------



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

Hi I'm 5 days into taking pregablin and I can't say they have made a blind bit of difference. The first few day they just put me in a state of mind where I couldn't care less but after day 2 that subsided and my dp/dr is still the same. I'm not sure if they would have properly kick in yet as in only on 150mg a day looking to double next week. How long have you been on pregablin and are you taking any other medication? Thanks again!


----------



## Vincent (Jun 3, 2010)

At the moment I take pregabalin, prescribed 150mg x 3 a day, and 50mg of amityptaline for sleep.

You will probably feel it more at the higher doses, but tolerance soon builds. I am having some days off to counter this. To be honest I will probably use it for social occasions rather than alcohol. It doesn't do anything for my DP, I lost hope of anything working a long time ago, my only hope is finding something that really helps with my extreme mood swings, depression and anxiety. For me, my brain is damaged - whatever happened 15 years ago caused this dr, no pill could help with the sheer magnitude of this illness.

Sorry for the negativity, what other meds have you tried?


----------



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

Hi I'm really not convinced this is for me I've been on it for just over 2 weeks and its seems its worsening my symptoms of dp/dr. I've spoke to my physiatrist and he advises me to stick with as he don't feel I've given it enough time. but that's easier said then done when you feel things progressing. I was on mirtazapine before which didn't do much maybe improved my mood abit but didn't affect my dp/dr for better or worse. I'm really struggling with sleep also so that no doubt isn't helping. I don't know many people that have tried pregablin for dp/dr so its hard to get opinions on it. Did you notice anything with it. Thanks!


----------



## d.p.master (May 15, 2012)

Alfie88 said:


> Hi I'm really not convinced this is for me I've been on it for just over 2 weeks and its seems its worsening my symptoms of dp/dr. I've spoke to my physiatrist and he advises me to stick with as he don't feel I've given it enough time. but that's easier said then done when you feel things progressing. I was on mirtazapine before which didn't do much maybe improved my mood abit but didn't affect my dp/dr for better or worse. I'm really struggling with sleep also so that no doubt isn't helping. I don't know many people that have tried pregablin for dp/dr so its hard to get opinions on it. Did you notice anything with it. Thanks!


I quite agree with you Lyrica is more of a mood relaxant than something that can cure Dp. I am currently on Citalopram 20 and 75mg pregab. twice a day. Both help me with anxiety, been prescribed Lamotrigine But can't tolerate in higher doses And the lower dozes don't work. Had to stop After two weeks of use. But for some reason I have always believed that the medication would cure my Dp cuz if drugs could cause it they could possibly cure it.


----------



## d.p.master (May 15, 2012)

Tooooooo......


----------



## Alfie88 (May 10, 2013)

Hi thanks for the reply!
I've tried to stop the pregabalin but my anxiety went through the roof so I'm now back on it. I can't work it out as levels of dp/dr are progressively getting worse by the day but I really don't know what is causing it and I'm pretty worried about it all. My psychiatrist has advised me to increase the dose but I'm concerned its the pregabalin which is worsening it in the first place.
Have you had any problems with it in the beginning? I'm hopeing this kind of settles down at least but I'm already 7 weeks in today so it's got me thinking that it should be working by now.

Thanks Alfie


----------

